# Vet in Salt Lake Valley?



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Does anyone have a veterinarian in the Salt Lake valley that you like? I am looking for a vet who regularly sees working dogs, or at least is familiar with hunting dogs (and not so judgmental).

Also a office with a stable staff would be great. At the vets office that I currently go to I see a different vet every time.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I will get you a number. Karma is the vets name her clinic is in SLC, she loves dogs.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I took my old dog to many different vets before I found Dr. Brenda Ponce at The Avenues Pet Clinic. She’s the only place I go to now after I took my dog, who seemed close to death, to the emergency clinic and they missed a simple rotten tooth. 
Brenda is not hunting culture but she loves that my gsp has a job and is ran hard.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr Campbell is head vet and owner and willow Creek, he is great. You would have to specify to see him as he has several associates.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will check them out and pick one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Alcore Cresta in Midvale has always served us well


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We use Dr. Benson @ West Lake. He knows us and our dogs by name after only a handful of visits, great staff.

http://westlakeanimalutah.com/


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Alcore Cresta in Midvale has always served us well


Marc Houle and Clayton left the practice a few months ago.  It has changed a lot.


----------

